
Jeff Bezos has sold almost $3B in Amazon stock over the past week - HillaryBriss
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/jeff-bezos-has-sold-almost-3-billion-in-amazon-stock-over-the-past-week-2019-08-05
======
streetcat1
the top.

~~~
joelx
I thought the market topped at 3 years ago, I've been in bonds ever since and
missed out on a near doubling. I'm not worried about that though as if the
market had crashed I would be in a far worse position. Discretion is the
better part of valor or so I hear.

~~~
streetcat1
Yes. Do not time the market as an whole. However, if the biggest private
shareholder start dumping, it is the top for a specific company.

